# had a colonoscopy and need a lower GI now



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, I had a colonosocpy last month and my GI removed a polyp. No cancer. He was unable to complete the colonoscopy. I thought that was all he would do but he wants to make sure nothing is wrong. I went back for a follow up last week. I am glad he is taking care of things. I hadn't been to him before. I had a sigmoid done about 10 yrs ago and I am wondering if maybe I should had a colonoscopy then but anyway. I am sure someone here has had a lower GI. If so any suggestions.I start prep tomorrow. Yuck. This time I get to do the whole thing. Not just the golightly.Thanks, Polly


----------

